# storing glue & finishes: what temperature?



## duncsuss (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't use much in the way of glue and finishes, and have lost a few half-full containers of various kinds (salad bowl finish turned to jelly, CA glue went stringy, that sort of thing) which I think is because I keep them in my garage/workshop where it can get hot in the summer months (up in the 90s).

Today I scored a small fridge, planning to use it to keep stuff cool: anyone know a "good" temperature to use? I'm looking to store:

CA glue (thick, medium, thin)
Titebond II and III
Gorilla glue
Danish oil
Mahoney's walnut oil
Minwax water-based oil-modified polyurethane
Minwax water-based polyacrylate

Thanks!


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 6, 2016)

I dont knoe the temp in my little fridge right now, probally somewhere around 30 degrees, and I store all my glues in it. Have not had any problems.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF (Mar 7, 2016)

I have the opposite problem. It can get too cold in my shop. Sort of turns the glue solid. So I keep the glues and anything I don't want to freeze in a box and take them into the house if I won't be right back in the shop the next day. For 6 months of the year I can just leave them in the shop, on a saw, oops, on a shelf I meant.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 7, 2016)

My guess would be 59-60 degrees. I'm certainly not an authority, so I would love to hear from an expert. Chuck


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 7, 2016)

I dug around a bit on the Fastcap website and followed a bunch of links. Eventually I thought to check the MSDS safety sheet for the thin glue, and found this section:

*7.2. Conditions for safe storage, including any incompatibilities*
For optimum shelf life store in original containers under refrigerated conditions at 2C to 8C.

That translates to 35F to 45F

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> That translates to 35F to 45F



That translates to two shop fridges: one for beer and one for glue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

